# TALLINN | Art Plaza - KunstiAkadeemia



## tallinnsky (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello from Estonia!

I want to ask your opinion about new building. This is new Estonian Academy of Arts and it will be ready in April 2011.


----------



## C30 (Apr 13, 2009)

It really is a great modern building, isn't it? 
There's still a lot to do though before the inner city of Tallinn feels urban, much of it is still a wasteland of gaps between houses, not to mention the mishmash of architectural styles that lacks any feeling of completeness whatsoever.hno:

Oh, and deconstruction work on the old building started yesterday.


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

the building isn't daring, but aesthetic for sure. if the right materials are used and the detailing is good it might turn out very nice  BUT, the best thing about this project is that an art university is getting a modern facility! Fantastic! Congratulations!

cheers from LT


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

As mentioned,demolition of the old Art Academy building is currently under way. It should be finished in late summer/autumn,at that time construction of the new highrise should start. 

Here's the project on Estonian Art Academy webpage: http://www.artun.ee/index.php?lang=eng&main_id=1025

..and few photos of the site,taken yesterday:


Tin_Can said:


>


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

People behind Art Plaza project are from Danish architecture offices *EFFEKT* and *SEA*.

Here's the project on Effekt webpage: http://www.effekt.dk/EKA.htm

SEA architects also have this project on their webpage - choose the Art Plaza under the Architecture: http://www.s-e-a.dk/


Also,check this project main thread on SSC Nordic & Baltic Forum for more up to date information,news & photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991111


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Update on old building demolition (looks like only 2-3 more weeks of demolition :happy:


Tin_Can said:


> Photo update,19th May :


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Tin_Can said:


> Photo update,31st May:


:cheers:


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

From yesterday:


Tin_Can said:


> Photo update (15th June):


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

It won't be long now (probably just few months),before construction of new Art Plaza building starts.



Tin_Can said:


> Photo update,14th July :
> 
> Site has been almost cleared,only tiny part of wall is still standing on Gonsiori street.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

tallinnsky said:


> Hello from Estonia!
> 
> I want to ask your opinion about new building. This is new Estonian Academy of Arts and it will be ready in April 2011.


I think that the design doesnt match for the Academy of Arts, it lacks imagination...


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The structural grid of this building is nice..but why a box?!
:S


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Phobos said:


> The structural grid of this building is nice..but why a box?!
> :S


Too bad its not structural!


----------



## EstKarl (Dec 18, 2011)

tallinnsky said:


> Hello from Estonia!
> 
> I want to ask your opinion about new building. This is new Estonian Academy of Arts *and it will be ready in April 2011*.


Haha, too bad that this building will never exist, I really liked the design.

Now it's just a parking lot, they should build something there instead of the flat square of land.


----------

